# Ironing



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

So I get a pair of trousers on to the ironing board and meet a crease that's gonna take a bit of extra effort. I work at it and within a few minutes the crease is gone. Then I turn the trousers over and I've heavily ironed an additional 4 creases in to the other side. Repeat until trousers are returned to the wash. 

Next, I do me favourite purple shirt and I'm in a hurry now because I've got to get to a meeting. I iron the guts out of this bloody cotton thing but it just won't have it. After 15 minutes of toil it's looking the dogs, just a sleeve to go. I then discover a stain on back of the sleeve the size of Wales and the colour of a turd. 

Anybody here lucky enough to have an old fashioned wife? :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Anybody here lucky enough to have an old fashioned wife? :-/


You men always *pretend* to be unable to iron so that the 'old fashioned wife' will feel sorry for you and take over your ironing.
Or you deliberately wear your badly ironed shirts to work in order to embarrass 'old fashioned wife' into doing your ironing.
'old fashioned hubby' has tried both these tactics and yes, I gave in - got a woman to come in and do the ironing once a week!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can iron...but I leave it for the wife instead. If I was single I would give my shirts away for ironing anyway.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I am terrible at ironing. It takes me 15mins to iron a tee-shirt, badly! Only saving grace for me is that I rarely wear shirts, & can get 'most' creases out of tee-shirts etc by nuking my clothes in the tumble-dryer!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Used to go through this nightmare every morning until I discovered the dry-cleaner chap down the road will iron shirts for Â£1 per shirt. Some may think it's decadent, but compared to the hassle Mike just described, it's well worth it.

What's more, judging by the number of shirts he's ironing, it's good business.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

So why do you think women can iron and men can't?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Call US old fashioned, but I wash the cars, mow the lawn, sweep the drive & paint the house. SHE cooks, cleans & irons, & generally runs the house & kids.
I ponder aimlessly at starting my own business, & SHE goes out to work part-time during Term-time.
As we are about to retire for the night, I religiously think : 'For what I am about to receive, I am truely grateful', and SHE thinks 'More bloody chores!' ;D
Although I don't actually think WE are that old-fashioned really - after the George Benson album had finished, wifey decides we'll listen to the Usher album at 5/6 max volume - 9 yr old daughter comes in with two of her friends, soon walks out covering her ears - you can't please all of the people all of the time!
Plus it takes me 20 minutes to iron a pair of shorts & a polo-shirt!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Call US old fashioned, but I wash the cars, mow the lawn, sweep the drive & paint the house. SHE cooks, cleans & irons, & generally runs the house & kids.
> I ponder aimlessly at starting my own business, & SHE goes out to work part-time during Term-time.
> As we are about to retire for the night, I religiously think : 'For what I am about to receive, I am truely grateful', and SHE thinks 'More bloody chores!' ;D
> Although I don't actually think WE are that old-fashioned really - after the George Benson album had finished, wifey decides we'll listen to the Usher album at 5/6 max volume - 9 yr old daughter comes in with two of her friends, soon walks out covering her ears - you can't please all of the people all of the time!
> Plus it takes me 20 minutes to iron a pair of shorts & a polo-shirt!


Wow, your story totally overwelms mine. I give in :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone else find ironing quite easy? I realy don't see what the problem is. Although I must admit that my girlfriend often irons my shirts and I never iron hers. Although she never cleans the bathroom and when she does she does a crap job and I have to do it again. 
And we take it turns to do the cooking, although the nice Indian people down the road made me a lovely pork vindaloo tonight.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I find it easy! Nothing difficult...although it requires some time to do several items at one go.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> Wow, your story totally overwelms mine. I give in Â :-/


'Creasing up' ;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Used to do all my own ironing after me an' her split, was quite good too, but time and the fact that I can't stand doin it forced me to take it to large woman up the road...30p per item! It all comes back in plastic bags on hangers too...beat that!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I seriously really LOVE ironing! .. particularly hubbys shirts as they come out all clean, crisp and neat and I can still smell his aftershave a little bit too . Mmmmmm the joys of being a dutyful little wifey ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Oh I seriously really LOVE ironing! Â .. particularly hubbys shirts as they come out all clean, crisp and neat and I can still smell his aftershave a little bit too Â . Mmmmmm the joys of being a dutyful little wifey Â ;D


Forgive me for saying this but that's really sad 
;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> Forgive me for saying this but that's really sad
> ;D


Used to know a girl that had the same shower gel and b.o spray as her bloke so she could smell like him..... hmm, she's from the country - still no excuse though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

I have some shirts for ironing! I also use nice aftershave! Are you interested? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Forgive me for saying this but that's really sad
> ;D


Mike I also love changing light bulbs too ;D. This is another past time of mine aswell and I get hubs to join in too ..... as this sort of thing takes two of us you know 

Vlastan : May I iron your shirts whilst your wearing them please  ;D.

Any more offers of erronds whilst I am in a positive, productive mood today ;D.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Any more offers of erronds whilst I am in a positive, productive mood today Â ;D.


Got a load of painting at home that needs doing ??  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Got a load of painting at home that needs doing ?? Â  Â ;D


LOL ....actually decorating is a another hobby of mine ;D. Last year I thought I would decorate our kitchen... except ...erm... *cough* I ended up decorating the whole entire house from top to bottom . Well thought I would make a good job of a jobbie didn't I ;D. Didn't want to do a job by half either , and wellllll I was on a roll enjoying being covered in paint : .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> What's more, judging by the number of shirts he's ironing, it's good business.


Can you give me his number, please :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> she never cleans the bathroom and when she does she does a crap job and I have to do it again.


Am I the only person on here to misread that sentence?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have seen a machine in the dry cleaners that "irons" the shirts in 2 seconds!!

You just tie the ends of the shirt and then push high pressurised hot steamy air inside the shirt. The shirt looks great after this.

But I guess you will still have to press the loose ends of the shirt that were tied together.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My cleaning lady does my week's worth of ironing, AND cleans the house from top to bottom, mops all the floors, cleans all the sinks and toilets, all for Â£20 a week...

Bargain


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That *is* a bargain, Tim!! Does she do the shopping and cooking too :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nah, I like to shop AND cook, so I do them myself....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Those ready meals from Sainsburys Central are so convenient arent they!! Just microwave for a few minutes and you have a complete balanced meal.


----------

